
How to land a startup internship - aashaysanghvi
https://medium.com/@aashaysanghvi/how-to-land-a-startup-internship-269b1845857e#.kg5z1o2wu
======
forgotmysn
how to land a start-up internship: find a start up you are interested in and
offer them free labor.

